# Cold smoking season debut



## atomicsmoke (Dec 8, 2016)

Had a slab of backfat and small loin waiting for the cold weather. 

The backfat will be lardo style.












IMG_20161208_185438.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 8, 2016






The loin...cured smoked chops and/or Canadian bacon.












IMG_20161208_185442.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 8, 2016






That leaves plenty of room in the smoker, so I bought six (so-called) smoked turkey legs.












IMG_20161208_190830.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 8, 2016






We liked the Thanksgiving leftover terrine, so getting some ingredients ready.

The backfat is the center piece so it gets to choose the wood: beech.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2016)

Should be tasty stuff! 

No cold smoking here, it's too cold! I'd have to fire up the smoker to get it up to cold smoking temps.

Brrrrr!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks great!

I'm about ready to do some cheese & lox today, when the rain stops.

This is the first good cold front this year & my first opportunity to do some cold smoking.

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 11, 2016)

I think the turkey legs had enough ...40h.













_20161211_102545.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 11, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

They look delicious!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 11, 2016)

IMG_20161211_204530.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 11, 2016


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 13, 2016)

Turkey legs vacpacked 












_20161213_183752.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 13, 2016)

And Canadian bacon












IMG_20161213_190955.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_20161213_191142.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_20161213_191147.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_20161213_192157.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 13, 2016


















_20161213_193440.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks great.     I assume you cured the turkey legs?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 13, 2016)

Bought them cured


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

Look like great stuff!

Disco


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 25, 2016)

Lardo after hanging for a bit












IMG_20161225_154349.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 25, 2016






And part of a Christmas charcuterie board: Headcheese, coppa, store bought salami (don't ask), poached backfat with garlic and paprika,smoked lardo, organ sausage, classic smoked dry sausage.












_20161225_155809.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 25, 2016


----------

